# Scheduling One-Time Preconditioning for Climate and Preheating Battery



## fitzpatrickjf (2 mo ago)

Via the app, one can set the car to precondition for a scheduled departure either "All week" at a fixed time or "Weekdays" at a fixed time. That's great if you leave at the same time consistently, but not helpful if your departure times vary each day. Is anyone aware if one can schedule a departure time for the next day alone (or even a few hours out the same day) so the car is heated up and ready to go for that single day/time only?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Sure, just change the "All week" or "weekdays" every day.
If you are trying to get the car warm, that only takes a couple of minutes, probably easier to do just before you leave.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I assume you guys are talking about the climate. I’m not sure there is a way to precondition the batteries prior to departure. Maybe I’m just missing it, but I would love a button called 15 minutes to departure. This would not only set the cabin to whatever temperature the car was currently set to, but it would also warm the batteries in the winter.

Whatever logic, there is for charging the batteries, you would think that same logic would apply to discharging the batteries. I don’t know if a cold departure on a cold day degrades the battery at all, but it would be nice to spend the watts if I desire to have the battery at the perfect temperature for its best performance upon departure.


----------



## fitzpatrickjf (2 mo ago)

Yes, exactly. Love that 15 mins to departure idea.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

at the 12 minute mark, it should start your walk up music with the boombox. Open the garage door, back out and be waiting for you. Interior light should turn on, a personalize greeting using your name as you enter the car, it tells you the weather, (all preloaded because it knows your coming) then gives you a choice of a couple navigation locations, and or entertainment selections from your favorites. It’s updates you on your schedule for the day.
A tweet or a text is then sent out to your Tesla Monitoring group, letting them know you are on your way and what you are listening to.

you should also be able to install a charge ejector on your cable controlled by the car and the app, tethered from the roof. (I can’t believe Tesla does not offer this as an accessor) it would be a great $500 gift for your wife on valentines


----------



## Rackster (3 mo ago)

Madmolecule said:


> I assume you guys are talking about the climate. I’m not sure there is a way to precondition the batteries prior to departure. Maybe I’m just missing it, but I would love a button called 15 minutes to departure. This would not only set the cabin to whatever temperature the car was currently set to, but it would also warm the batteries in the winter.
> 
> Whatever logic, there is for charging the batteries, you would think that same logic would apply to discharging the batteries. I don’t know if a cold departure on a cold day degrades the battery at all, but it would be nice to spend the watts if I desire to have the battery at the perfect temperature for its best performance upon departure.


Totally agree! In fact I was surfing through the forum trying to see if I was being difficult of if others shared my thought on this issue. I am retired therefore my schedule is not weekly or weekday based but rather based on spur of the moment. Of course I can use the "Defrost" function but I don't get in a comfortable car, I get into a sauna if I don't cancel it some time before departure! Definitely that a mobile and car function that would allow me to select a "Precondition" function that works the same as when I schedule it would be a great improvement. I am all with you on that one!


----------

